# Servo Motor sizing



## JPigg55 (Nov 18, 2014)

After a failed attempt to put a Chinese PF on my Clausing and given the price of a Srvo type PF, I'm thinking it will be as cheap to install a CNC conversion kit.
My problem is not knowing what size motors I'd need.
Anyone with a CNC mill the approximate size & weight of a Clausing 8520 ? Looking for servo motor sizes and conversion kit recommendations.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 18, 2014)

On a mill that size and assuming you are using ball screws, and direct drive, then I would be looking at servo motors in the 400 watt range.  Going with stepper motors, 800 to 1200 oz-in range would be perfect, a NEMA 34 size.

With Acme screws, you could use the same motors if you geared down 1.5 - 2 to 1


----------

